# дуэт домры и баяна



## Сергей С (26 Фев 2015)

Уважаемые форумчане! Всех, кого интересует упомянутый состав, приглашаю посетить сайт своего ансамбля. Надеюсь на интересные отклики.

http://www.notasilver.com/


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Фев 2015)

Отклики по сайту? Для начала неплохо. А по музыке... Если вы зарабатываете музыкой, то непонятен имидж, репертуар надо бы расширять для массового слушателя и искать свою изюминку. 
Я тут как-то на форуме писал про парней, которые постоянно играют на наших с друзьями семейных праздниках и корпоративах... дуэт -балалайка и баян. Парни умеют и зажечь и серьезные вещи исполнить, без работы не сидят, недавно приехали с тура по Тайланду, где играли для туристов разных стран. Сайта не имеют, но и отбоя по работе у них нет. Иногда играют вчетвером, еще ударники и балалайка -контрабас и легкие минусовки, тогда вообще улетные вещи творят: : Очень общительные и веселые парни.
Р/S надеюсь вы такого плана мнения хотели хотели услышать?


----------



## gerborisov (26 Фев 2015)

Понятен имидж. Молодцы. Репертуар правильный. Общительное и весёлое уже достало, хочется чего то настоящего. У Вас есть. Денег в России не заработаешь. Туры по Таиланду за еду - не для вас. Ориентируйтесь на Европу. Там могут оценить. Спасибо.


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Фев 2015)

gerborisov (26.02.2015, 20:58) писал:


> Общительное и весёлое уже достало


Для тех кто в танке... про клоунов с баяном здесь никто не говорил

gerborisov (26.02.2015, 20:58) писал:


> хочется чего то настоящего


ценителей настоящего мало, а кушать хочется всегда

gerborisov (26.02.2015, 20:58) писал:


> Денег в России не заработаешь


с таким подходом как предлагаете Вы - точно не заработаешь

gerborisov (26.02.2015, 20:58) писал:


> Туры по Таиланду за еду - не для вас


откуда такая уверенность? За еду? Если это Ваш личный опыт - то это лично Ваша печаль.

gerborisov (26.02.2015, 20:58) писал:


> Ориентируйтесь на Европу. Там могут оценить


Европа не панацея, а лишь как один из вариантов.


----------



## gerborisov (27 Фев 2015)

Dmvlad. Разобрали всё по пунктам . Думаю тут даже темы для спора нет  Есть у вас примеры успешных музыкантов исполнителей у нас в стране. (витринных башметов, бутманов можно не учитывать) Успешных в финансовом смысле. Таланты у нас есть. В Европе быть музыкантом оркестра - уже достаточно достойная карьера. Подход - согласен не денежный, но музыканты уже превращены в обслуживающий персонал. Не то что бы обидно - теряется репертуар, уровень. Народ требует "Мурку". Все "танцуют". Баянист исполняющий репертуар сидя уже не воспринимается, зрителю скучно... По Чехову: "Им подавай балаган.."


----------



## Сергей С (27 Фев 2015)

Коллеги, спасибо за отклики. Да, мнения, как и ожидалось, разделились. У народников, особенно у баянистов, два принципиальных направления - в Шуты или в Музыканты. И дело тут не только в материальной стороне, но и в менталитете. Кто-то обслуживает, кто-то занят искусством. А по денежному, наболевшему, согласен с таким мнением: не ставьте деньги вперед своего искусства. От этого оно станет только дороже.


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Фев 2015)

gerborisov (27.02.2015, 03:51) писал:


> Подход - согласен не денежный, но музыканты уже превращены в обслуживающий персонал.


Сергей С (27.02.2015, 09:26) писал:


> Кто-то обслуживает, кто-то занят искусством.


Нельзя так узко смотреть на вещи. В общем, если разобраться , тогда зачем тратить время на обучение в высшем музыкальном заведении, если считать "низким" , что ты якобы "обслуживаешь" определенные круг? Для чего содержать конвейер для выпуска огромного количества заведомо никому не нужных в таком количестве музыкантов? А для чего и кого тогда учиться и тратить треть жизни? Для кого играть? Только для себя и узкого круга лиц из "конвейера" и сочувствующих? И на что жить? Ради легенды "великомученника" от музыки? 
Жизнь диктует свои условия. Не претендую на истину в последней инстанции, но если относиться к музыке как к определенного рода производству удовольствия то, как и в любом производстве есть массовый продукт, а есть штучный. На массовом продукте зарабатывают, а на штучном экспериментируют и творят и как следствие- ищут и находят новые подходы. Одно другому не помеха, а подспорье, и вот здесь один из самых главных факторов успеха - это то, как себя изначально правильно позиционировать, без крайностей "шут" или "музыкант".


----------



## MAN (27 Фев 2015)

Dmvlad (27.02.2015, 10:20) писал:


> но если относиться к музыке как к определенного рода производству удовольствия, то


 в самом деле Dmvlad (27.02.2015, 10:20) писал:


> для чего тогда учиться и тратить треть жизни?


 Стоит ли при таком подходе избирать занятие ею в качестве профессии? Да и, кроме того, производство, потребление, продукт, - слова-то какие-то малоподходящие для разговора о музыке... Мне почему-то кажется, что музыкант, активно занявшийся "производством массового продукта", к производству "штучного" как правило просто утрачивает способность.


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Фев 2015)

MAN (27.02.2015, 16:23) писал:


> Стоит ли при таком подходе избирать занятие ею в качестве профессии? Да и, кроме того, производство, потребление, продукт, - слова-то какие-то малоподходящие для разговора о музыке...


Может звучит цинично, но это реалии жизни, хочется Вам того или нет. Кто на что учился - тот там и пригодился. А если это не так, то прежде чем выбирать профессию надо думать головой о будущем, в конце концов семью кормить. А иначе как та стрекоза - лето красное пропела, оглянуться не успела...

MAN (27.02.2015, 16:23) писал:


> Мне почему-то кажется, что музыкант, активно занявшийся "производством массового продукта", к производству "штучного" как правило просто утрачивает способность.


Это уже зависит от человека и его способностей и... если хотите... его морально-этических норм. Примеров музыкантов производящих качественный массовый музыкальный продукт и одновременно творящих для доброго и вечного предостаточно.


----------



## MAN (27 Фев 2015)

*Dmvlad*, давайте попробуем поконкретнее определиться с тем, что мы будем считать качественным массовым музыкальным продуктом. И лучше в самом деле с примерами. А насчёт "семью кормить" вспомнился почему-то эпизод после разгрома засады в Марьиной роще из фильма "Место встречи изменить нельзя".


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Фев 2015)

MAN (27.02.2015, 17:32) писал:


> давайте попробуем поконкретнее определиться с тем, что мы будем считать качественным массовым музыкальным продуктом. И лучше в самом деле с примерами


Толочь воду в ступе? Нет желания. Я свое мнение по теме уже высказал, надеюсь довольно понятным языком, в отличии от Вас Уважаемый МАН Если есть конкретные возражения - то давайте по существу вопроса темы...


----------



## MAN (27 Фев 2015)

Dmvlad (27.02.2015, 17:57) писал:


> Если есть конкретные возражения - то давайте по существу вопроса темы...


Конкретных возражений нет, потому что, несмотря на всю понятность Вашего языка, для меня осталось неясным, чем же именно и в каком конкретно направлении рекомендуете Вы автору темы расширять репертуар их семейного (как я понял) ансамбля. А по существу мой отклик, боюсь, окажется малоинтересным: лично мне со всех сторон и ансамбль очень понравился, и его репертуар. Последний, кстати, вовсе не показался мне таким уж узким - хорошая, довольно разнообразная и со вкусом подобранная музыка. К тому же великолепно исполняемая. Я послушал аудиозаписи дуэта NotaSilver, посмотрел некоторые видео и данный "продукт" доставил мне, представьте, преизрядное удовольствие. И я, хоть убейте, никак не возьму в толк отчего бы и остальному "массовому слушателю" не испытывать тех же самых эмоций. А я, я-то сам разве не из "массовых"? Однако на мой вкус никакого изюму тут добавлять совершенно не требуется. По-моему в настоящее время нам (обыкновенным людям, я имею в виду, не имеющим отношения к "конвейеру", выпускающему профессиональных музыкантов) остро не хватает контактов как раз именно с такой вот музыкой и с такими артистами, а от "празднично-корпоративного имиджа" на самом деле все уже давно смертельно устали, просто не все ещё отдают себе в этом отчёт, мне каэтца. Лично мне вот так ка-а-этца.


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Фев 2015)

MAN (27.02.2015, 23:58) писал:


> Конкретных возражений нет


У нас в Сибири осталось еще много здравых людей

MAN (27.02.2015, 23:58) писал:


> чем же именно и в каком конкретно направлении рекомендуете Вы автору темы расширять репертуар


Сложно советовать, тем более не профессионалу и человеку очень много передвигающемуся по стране... Вот например Герборисофф говорит "мурку" требуют, у нас как и "мурку" могут попросить, так и Бетховена. В каждом регионе и даже городе с растоянием в 100-200км свои предпочтения и вкусы, но есть вещи , которые понятны везде и любым слушателям, кстати билетов на Гальяно у нас так и не застал, пока "телился" -все под чистую раскупили...
Доведись мне лет 20 назад появиться снова с сегодняшним взглядом на жизнь - двигался бы в сторону организации профессионального ОРНИ, их ведь практически не осталось, ниша пустая. Сложно конечно, но при грамотном (как бы не хотелось этого говорить) менеджменте- успех 100%. ... Сейчас ситуация еще лучше для этого


----------



## MAN (28 Фев 2015)

Ну теперь посмотрите что у нас получается, Дмитрий
Dmvlad (26.02.2015, 19:41) писал:


> непонятен имидж, репертуар надо бы расширять для массового слушателя и искать свою изюминку


 однако на просьбу уточнить что же конкретно имеется в виду, какой такой изюм и что с Вашей точки зрения не так с имиджем у дуэта NotaSilver Вы отвечаете Dmvlad (28.02.2015, 19:57) писал:


> Сложно советовать


После чего пишете загадочную фразуЦитата:


> но есть вещи, которые понятны везде и любым слушателям


 опять-таки не давая к ней никаких пояснений и заставляя думать, что, по-видимому, в репертуаре Сергея и Марии Вы таких вещей не обнаружили. Дмитрий, Вы в самом деле полагаете, что высказываетесь вполне понятным языком?
И наконец Вы намекаете здесь на организацию профессионального ОРНИ. В теме, созданной автором для знакомства с его конкретным ансамблем - дуэтом домры и баяна. Это по существу вопроса темы?


----------



## MAN (28 Фев 2015)

Уважаемые модераторы, нельзя ли совсем удалить вот это моё ошибочно отправленное, не содержащее информации сообщение?


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Фев 2015)

*MAN*, 
Есть в слэнге такое слово мукА, вам это зачем? читайте внимательно мои посты, там все ответы на ваши вопросы...


----------



## MAN (28 Фев 2015)

Dmvlad (28.02.2015, 23:12) писал:


> читайте внимательно мои посты, там все ответы на ваши вопросы...


Перечитывал и даже не один раз, честное благородное слово, но Ваше искусство, похоже, затмевает самого Эзопа, да и всех прочих писателей, прибегавших ранее к изобретённому им композиционному литературному приёму. А у меня, знаете ли, вдобавок ещё и со знанием сленга плохо, как только что выяснилось. Ну да ладно, что уж... я не в претензии. Вы-то разве виноваты, что я такая бестолочь.


----------



## Сергей С (28 Фев 2015)

Уважаемые коллеги! К моему сожалению, и против моего ожидания дискуссия пошла несколько в ином направлении, чем задано темой. Высказанные здесь обоснованные различные мнения уважаемых форумчан представляют определенную ценность - спасибо! 
Зачем мешать людям высказываться, раз их об этом попросили? Ближе к теме вот только бы...


----------



## levsha34 (19 Мар 2015)

Сергей С (01.03.2015, 00:09) писал:


> Уважаемые коллеги! К моему сожалению, и против моего ожидания дискуссия пошла несколько в ином направлении, чем задано темой. Высказанные здесь обоснованные различные мнения уважаемых форумчан представляют определенную ценность - спасибо!
> Зачем мешать людям высказываться, раз их об этом попросили? Ближе к теме вот только бы...


Делюсь своей инструментовкой Цыганкова. Надо смелее у домры отбирать партию, а то они так и будут солировать, а мы аккомпанемент всю дорогу исполнять. Ваш вариант понравился. Удачи!


----------



## Сергей С (20 Мар 2015)

*levsha34* спасибо, приглядимся!
На днях выложил новое видео, с музыкой Де Фальи. Кому интересно, заходите
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzTr6WxJb2bmEgjU05DI9qw


----------

